# Another restless night with Oscar



## Oscarpete (Jul 4, 2011)

Well for the 5th night running Oscar has had us up more than once in the night

We went to bed at 11, and by 12.30 he was awake crying and barking. Pete got upto him after a while and settled him and left the craate door open( we have a stairgate at the main door) he then woke up at 2.30 where i got up and settled him. I know we should leave him however, after crying for 20-30 mins i feel for the neighbours and can't leave him anymore. I very nearly gave in and took him upstairs but resisted. I'm not sure if it was because of the very hot weather that he was so restless but everytime we came downstairs he had done a wee on the floor. He then woke up again at 5.30 where i then stayed downstairs with him and he went back to sleep after an hour playing with Dexie. 

We are at a total lost on what to do next. We now realise how very lucky we were with Dexie who settled after just one night. 

Any suggestions very welcome


----------



## pixie (Apr 16, 2011)

I really feel for you! Pixie was a bit of a nightmare at first now 8 nights in she is a dream,no crying 10-6....hang on in there it will get better,its a tricky one though,if you left him eventually he would settle and realise you wont go to him when he barks so there is no point,within a few days he would get the message BUT your neighbours!!!!! Maybe go round this time with ear plugs and a bottle of wine to see them through the next couple on nights!

You must feel shattered,i felt sooo tired last week,but everything is falling into place now


----------



## Oscarpete (Jul 4, 2011)

Thanks for the reassurance Becky. I can't wait for him to settle down at night. i wouldn't mind the 6 o'clock start i just want to be able to sleep through. So glad i am off this week, Pete and i are taking turns in having a little snooze in the afternoons but next week we are back to work so am hoping he settles by sunday. Visiting the neighbours is going to be a bit costly i think


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

Oscarpete said:


> Well for the 5th night running Oscar has had us up more than once in the night
> 
> We went to bed at 11, and by 12.30 he was awake crying and barking. Pete got upto him after a while and settled him and left the craate door open( we have a stairgate at the main door) he then woke up at 2.30 where i got up and settled him. I know we should leave him however, after crying for 20-30 mins i feel for the neighbours and can't leave him anymore. I very nearly gave in and took him upstairs but resisted. I'm not sure if it was because of the very hot weather that he was so restless but everytime we came downstairs he had done a wee on the floor. He then woke up again at 5.30 where i then stayed downstairs with him and he went back to sleep after an hour playing with Dexie.
> 
> ...


It must be a nightmare for you but the more that you go to him in the night the more he will carry on crying. 20-30 minutes is nothing, I put Tiffin and Luna in crates in my office, where all of our house dogs sleep, for the first time last night at about 10.30pm. They both then proceeded to HOWL very loudly in my ear for 2 hours. (We don't have neighbours....or friends LOL !!) I had been up all of the previous night ;-) so they helped in keeping me awake while I caught up answering e-mails. They then settled down and the howls toned down into occasional moans, we then put Buzz, Yum-Yum, Fester and Ziggy to bed in their crates in the same room. Not a peep all night. I had to wake Tiffin and Luna up at 8 am took them outside (in the rain ) and they both had a poo. Good girls. 

My advise would be to go and have a chat with your neighbours and explain what you are trying to do.......flowers, chocolates, wine??? 

In your situation ask your neighbours when in the day they are not likely to be in. So move the crate training to a part of the day when they are out, it doesn't have to be only done at night. Keep the same ethos and consistency in training but move the goal posts so that you win the game. 

Keep us posted.

Julia xx


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

All i can tell you is what i did with Buddy and it seemed to work 

For first two nights he slept in his crate at the bottom of our bed he howled and i just shout sssh to him and he would stop ,then i put him downstsairs again he moans abit but no howling only for 5 mins then goes to sleep.
He does wake at about 5.30 and makes lots of noise but i just ignore and i get him out at 6.30 which is the time i have to get up on school days.

In his crate i put some water and puppy pad and a toy and i cover it with a blanket.

Prehaps because he can wonder around he is waking up more?? think you've just got to be hard and put him in his crate and listen to the howling but it will stop if you leave him thats the only way im afraid.

Good luck ,im sure he'll settle dx


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

It's still early days and 5 nights in a row isn't anything to stress over.

The hot weather will make him extra restless too and puppies do wee a lot. plus if he is drinking more due to the heat it will mean even more wee wees 

Don't fret hun- I think because Dixie was exceptional in her one night- your expectations are that this one will be.

All dogs are different plus he is a boy!!! ( sorry men). My Monty was a nightmare at night whereas Milly was a good girl.

Just do what you are doing and he will get there just might mean a few more days yet.

Just have a word with your neighbours to put your mind at rest- hopefully they will understand.


----------



## Oscarpete (Jul 4, 2011)

Thank you everyone, we appreciate your advice. 

I know your right and yes we are going to persever with it. Will keep you posted on tonights escapades.


----------



## pixie (Apr 16, 2011)

I promise you it DOES get better a week ago my darling husband was on the verge of moving out because of the howls! now its so quiet,all that ignoring does pay off.Ii have actually been sleeping on the sofa because im a deep sleeper,just in case she wakes up,but have now moved upstairs again


----------



## myrab (Jul 7, 2011)

OOh bless him. Lola [the perfect puppy, ha ha!] was much better last night. Only a couple of squeaks, but I have never gone downstairs to her, just stuff the pillow in my ears. I think Clara was more fed up as she sleeps the other side of the kitchen door! Looking forward to seeing him!


----------



## Lozza (Jun 3, 2011)

Your problem reminded me of something I read, so I looked it back up for you. It sounded sensible to me, so it might be helpful for you?

"You will need to take your puppy outside as late as possible at night. Then put him into the crate and lock him in - make sure it is not near a radiator or on under floor heating (if it is you need to put an insulating board between the floor and the crate). Give him a Nylabone to chew on and a radio left on low can be useful for the first few days. Shut the door, turn off the light and go to bed. He will probably cry for a short while. It is important that a divider is used and that the crate is tight - this makes him feel safer and he is less likely to cry. If the crying continues for a long period and he becomes hysterical go down, take him outside, offer him water and then put him back in the crate. Try not to fuss him or cuddle him, try not to make eye contact even though you might want to as it only rewards his bad behaviour. His mother would just ignore him.

He may cry again for a short time. If he becomes hysterical and cries for more than half an hour you can go to him repeat as above and then move the crate to somewhere he can see you . Do not reward his bad behaviour by reassuring him. Do not fuss him. Just put him in the crate near you and turn over and go to sleep - ignore him. Each night move the crate slightly further away - onto the landing and then into the kitchen/sleeping area."

Its from http://www.ukdogcrates.org.uk/phdi/p1.nsf/supppages/4459?opendocument&part=5#pgmk02.

Good luck! I hope you get some sleep soon.


----------



## karen wilde-davies (Jun 29, 2011)

hi sarah i can imaging wot you'r all going though.... flossy did'nt settle for 4 nights hooowwed all night but i did'nt go down whitch was really upsetting and because of the hot nights and windows open had to say sorry and ex plane to the street. but paid of cause she went to bed at 10 last nigth quiet and happy and i woke her at 6 this morning getting up for work.yippeeee:whoo::whoo::whoo:just hope it lasts. so good luck and it will get better.


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

H Sarah
I can't offer an extra advice to what you have already been given. But wish you well and hope the crying calms down soon.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Hi Sarah did you keep them both in the same room ? x


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

I was wondering that too Karen. Izzy's crate is next to Phoebe's bed, when she howled at 3am the first night Phoebe told her to be quiet. I hope Oscar settles soon, you must be exhausted.


----------

